# Transseptal puncture help needed



## sdodson (Jun 3, 2011)

I was presented with a question about transseptal puncture by a billing office of one of our heart groups. What is the CPT code for a transseptal puncture? I am very familiar with the Cardiac Cath codes, but not EP. I am thinking it is 92992 or 92993. Unfortunately, I have no more info to go on (neither does the billing office)!  Thanks!


----------



## rpcarrillo (Jun 9, 2011)

The new code this year for transseptal puncture is 93462. It's an add-on code that can be reported in addition to the EP ablation or diagnostic heart cath codes as it is intended to describe only the transseptal access. The codes you referenced are for septectomy/septostomy, completely different procedure, I would not use those.


----------

